# Town open for fruits and flowers



## Candie (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi I’m new here. Decided to try my luck here. 
    I’m having no luck finding different fruits besides cherries and peaches on the mystery islands. So I’m opening my gate up for anyone looking to trade for cherries, peaches, tulips, cosmos, and windflowers.
     In trade for Apples, oranges, pears, roses, hyacinths, mums, any flower. Don’t have a lot at the moment but I left items on the ground for people to take one and Leave one. 
     Feel free to visit the store if you want and keep any bugs or fish you catch. Please don’t pick flowers or dig up or chop down trees. Thank you

Dodo code is 5KNRB


----------



## sour (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi! I have oranges and would love to exchange them for some peaches if that's okay?


----------



## Candie (Mar 28, 2020)

Ok


----------



## charming (Mar 28, 2020)

I would love to come by -- I have pears and apples!  I am looking for cherries and oranges.
I am Heather from Corallux!


----------



## Candie (Mar 28, 2020)

Come on by


----------



## charming (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you for opening up your town  enjoy the pears and apples!


----------



## Candie (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone for visiting and leaving gifts or stopping by to say hi. I’m going to be closing the gates for awhile but I will do this again sometime.


----------



## superpug (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks!!


----------



## lostrider (Mar 28, 2020)

Just missed it!


----------



## Candie (Mar 28, 2020)

I’m sorry when I get back home and it’s not too late I will open my gates again if you still need something.


----------

